# Do you have a car(not SUV) and change diapers in it



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok so we have a suv currently and we change Sophie in the back and its waist height and perfect. Well we are going to sign papers on a 03 Saturn Ion on Monday and I am wondering..How in the heck can I change her in the car now? I think public washrooms are nasty..You may remember my story about laying my coat on the floor at best buy. So..how do you do it? Do you use a changing mat and where is a good place to get a good size mat? Thanks!


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I can't help that much, I have a Jeep and change DS in the back, but I used to be able to change him on the seat when he was real little. The only thing I can think of is perhaps the trunk? If you don't keep too much stuff in there, you could lay her back there. I HATE public restrooms for diaper changing too, it's so gross, I usually just put DS in a really good diaper so I don't have to change til I get home! Otherwise, I change him in his stroller too...it's tight but it's cleaner than a bathroom. HTH!


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

I've got an Acura Integra (cramped now with 2 car seats, but I don't want a mini-van!) and we often used the trunk when DD1 was tiny. We'll do it again now we have DD2--it's safe and easy and when it's raining, baby stays dry.


----------



## cariadanam (Apr 30, 2003)

We have a Toyota Camry and change both kids in the trunk even our 2 year old. It does have a nice spaced truck, but I have changed them ina sentra trunk which is smaller. Heck Ive even changed them on the front seat, you make due with what you got - it is better than a public restroom!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

we have a saturn L200 and i just lay dd down in the back seat. not great for my back but we make do.


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

We've changed everywhere - back of the Subaru wagon is preferred, but we've made do with front seats, there is no more back seat with the two car seats. We've even done changes in the bed of our Toyota pick up. The front seat's not so bad if you can pad the parking brake with a towel or diaper so it doesn't hurt their heads!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh, I've changed on car seats in just about every car imaginable . . . some definitely more comfy than others for me and for my babes!

Right now I use the back of our mini-van and wow . . . that makes a BIG difference!









BTW: A GEO is NOT an easy place to change a diaper! :LOL


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Those are all great ideas! Im glad that my freedom of long outings wont be ruined by buying a car:LOL I think I will whip up a changing pad for the back seat. We only have our lil Sophie so there should be space back there. Thanks guys Im so excited to see this SUV go.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a Jeep and love it for changing ds in the back. When he was younger I could change him in the car no problem, just kind of lay him diagonally on the seat. But he is too big for that now, and dh's car (an Acura sedan), has really sloped seats, so it's doubly uncomfortable for him. The only way I change him in the Acura is on top of the trunk! (Dh always has his golf clubs in the trunk.) I lay a towel, blanket, or changing pad down, and just change him right there. It wouldn't work in inclement weather, but it's what I have done in a pinch. I too hate public restrooms/changing tables. I have also just found a park bench or grassy spot and changed him there as well.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I have a Volvo station wagon, and usually change dd in the back seat. Her car seat is in the middle, but I just lay her down w/feet sticking off seat. It works fine. I use a large cpf for a pad for messy changes, otherwise, just whip the old one off & put the new one on. The back works too, but my stroller is there & who wants to lug a stroller out, LOL.
Amy


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Okay, does any one else see the humor in considering "ease of diaper changing" when deciding on a vehicle! :LOL

Seriously, I usually need to change diapers in the front seat, because the trunk is usually full of stuff and there are always at least 2 car seats in the back of our car. Most of the time, we drive our van, and the cargo area is great, perfect height and all. But when we take the car, or MIL's car, we just use the front seat.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:

Okay, does any one else see the humor in considering "ease of diaper changing" when deciding on a vehicle!
I know how silly eh? I started to post this several times and stopped because it does sound silly. Well that is the only neg about the car which it sounds like it isn't as hard as I thought. So adios gas guzzlin, scary SUV and hello safe car with 30mpg! WOOHOO


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

We have a little SW2 wagon and a Toyota Prius- 2 car seats in each. I had a Geo Metro 2-door when dd was a baby. I just change in the car seat, and always have. Or if I can get to a park, we change on the grass or standing up.

Dh opens the hatchback on the Saturn and uses that when he changes. To me, that's an extra step and I just do the car seat thing. With a small baby I usually changed at someone's house on my changing pad- we didn't go out much then.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

We have a 4 dr. grand am(2002 if that matters) I just lay the front passenger seat all the way back and change her in the seat, or open the trunk and change her in there lol


----------



## Wendydagny (Sep 19, 2002)

I have to say the trunk is the best changing place ever. For some reason my babes, who normally roll all over the place, are completely enthralled there and hold still!

Congrats on the Saturn! We loved ours, and we quite sad when our family outgrew it







BTW, we found their mpg estimates to be 5-8 mpg *low*, so it may be even better for you!

Wendy


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

Well currently I've got a Jeep Grand Cherokee so like you I just change in the boot, its perfect, waist height etc. Its also perfect with the car seat because I've got one that swivels towards me, so no bending etc to get the baby in and out of the car. Like you, Im getting a new car, I actually do not want to, but have to for salary packaging reasons. My hubby wont let me get another SUV because he wants me to stick to around $20-$30,000 and the only ones you can get for this price are too small for the family as I cant get one more than a year or too old. An new Jeep Laredo is $59,000 here (gasp).

In the past we've had a Toyota Camry with a spoiler on the back, so we've changed babies on the boot - that model didnt have much of a slope and the spoiler formed a safety barrier. We've also got a Holden Statesman with a fairly flat boot and have done the same, also on the bonnet a few times. I'll probably go for a stationwagon for this very reason - also I find the tailgate forms a very nice verandah to stand over for folding the pram up and down in the rain.

Im being dragged out of my beloved Jeep kicking and screaming all the way, I think a medium sized SUV is THE perfect vehicle for carting kids and their gear around and I dont care if its a little short on leg room - hubby is 6ft3 and Im 5ft10 and the boys are tall too.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Wendydagny_
*BTW, we found their mpg estimates to be 5-8 mpg *low*, so it may be even better for you!
*
Well, the milage on our SW2 is not what was estimated. I can get 35 or 36 mpg on the highway if there is no traffic, but it never gets 26 mpg city- often only 22, which is really not very good for a small car. Our model is a SLEV, so it pollutes less and I know that gives lower milage.

Their service has been great, though and I love the car otherwise.


----------



## bokchoy (Jan 4, 2003)

Our car is a 95 Cavalier 4-door and I change my kids in the back seat all the time. I lay them down along the bench. No problems. I've never thought to put the front passenger seat back...duh!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

We have a Mercedes SUV and a Tahoe and never change in the back. They are both usually filled with so much stuff that I would have to unload in a parking lot. I keep a thick fleece blanket in each car and use it onthe blanket the backseat. Sometimes, I'll even lay the blanket on the floor in the back and do it there. I also think it's cleaner than the "way back".


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I drive a Ford Contour and change Griff in it all the time. It can be a little difficult sometimes, but I manage. I've used the front seats and the back seat, and generally just bend over him. It beats a nasty public restroom!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

When I have to , I change Brandon in the front seat of my Mustang. Now that he's bigger he does hit his head on the parking break though.If only I had known i was going to end up pregnant a year after buying a two door car. So far it has been terrible dealing with the car seat in the back.Plus nobody can sit in the passengers seat because the backwards car seat forces it up too far.







So as long as you stay away from a two door you should be fine.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I used to drive a BMW station wagon...and we always changed Morgan in the VERY back (the trunk) ....we just got a Honda van a month ago and WOW!!! it's sooo easy to change in that puppy!


----------



## willowsmama (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok, I'm going to let you all in on my BIG secret. We have a conversion van.







it gets horrible gas milage but we only use it for fishing trips- but OMG it's a dream to change diapers in!
my car is a 94 Sable. With one carseat in it I have enough room to change Willow on the seat. She also likes to lay on top of the trunk for a clean butt.







With #3 on the way , I'm putting my foot down and we are selling the Sable and getting me another minivan. I




























my minivan. At least, I did til my best friend's 4 yr.old crashed it into a tree and did 4 grand worth of damage, then I loved it not so much.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Meghan -
What we do is lean the front seat all the way back so that it is touching the back seat (reclined). Works like a charm - and we even have a van!







I either sit in the drivers' seat and change her or stand outside - but mostly in the drivers' seat.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I've used the back of my car (passat wagon) but I hate it. I just don't want to be outdoors and have baby on a scratchy surface. So I wait for a store with nice mother's rooms, or until we're at a house.


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

We have a Saturn SL2 and I've used the trunk on more than one occasion.


----------

